# Jolly Bean roasters above and beyond



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

So I ordered some beans from jolly bean and a package arrived promptly. However they were the incorrect beans. I contacted them and received a response nearly immediately. They they roasted and posted out the correct beans and a sampler as a sorry for mixup.

Brilliant customer service ! Above and beyond what I expected.

I highly recommend giving these guys a go.

First go with 1st set of beans and a nice fruity slightly acidic brew. Great !


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Agree. I've had consistently good beans and customer service from these guys.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

did you have to post the wrong beans back, or were they a bonus too?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

I offered to post them back but was told to keep them as it was their mistake.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

Hibbsy said:


> So I ordered some beans from jolly bean and a package arrived promptly. However they were the incorrect beans. I contacted them and received a response nearly immediately. They they roasted and posted out the correct beans and a sampler as a sorry for mixup.
> 
> Brilliant customer service ! Above and beyond what I expected.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hibbsy! Sorry about the initial mixup, hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh man, the new Rocko beans from Joel are tremendous!!!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/colombia-kaizen-natural

I can't recommend these beans highly enough! An absolutely stonking Colombian natural.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Jez H said:


> https://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/colombia-kaizen-natural
> 
> I can't recommend these beans highly enough! An absolutely stonking Colombian natural.


Had the Rocko Mountain beans last year and ordered a bag of the Colombia Kaizen last night!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

MSM said:


> Had the Rocko Mountain beans last year and ordered a bag of the Colombia Kaizen last night!


You're in for a treat!!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Just ordered two more bags to hopefully tide me over until next LSOL lands.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Back in for my 3rd bag........so good.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Jez H said:


> You're in for a treat!!


Just about to open a bag of Colombia Kaizen and it also came with a rather large sample of Rwanda Gitwe Lot 129 - great service!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

MSM said:


> Just about to open a bag of Colombia Kaizen and it also came with a rather large sample of Rwanda Gitwe Lot 129 - great service!


Joel is an absolute star. It's not unusual to get sent samples.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

Ah cheers guys! Really appreciate the feedback, I've been a little quiet recently as just opened up a shop/speciality coffee bar and it's taking up... well all the time I have and more! But we'll be getting a fresh drop of beans in next month, on the hunt for some more naturals and hopefully expanding our roasting later in the year once the shop beds in. Cheers, Joel.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

MSM said:


> Just about to open a bag of Colombia Kaizen and it also came with a rather large sample of Rwanda Gitwe Lot 129 - great service!


Finished both bags - really enjoyed both, they did not last long!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Well... my question to the forum was going to be "What should I buy next?", and it seems this thread has given me the answer. Order incoming!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

@JollyBeanRoastery - having a bit of trouble with the site this morning?

Trying to place my first order with you for a kilo of the Rwandan, but ApplePay states "invalid delivery address" and ordering the old fashioned way gives an error and instructions to contact you.

I'll try again later on. But yell if I am doing something daft!

Rob


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> @ J B R- having a bit of trouble with the site this morning?
> 
> Trying to place my first order with you for a kilo of the Rwandan, but ApplePay states "invalid delivery address" and ordering the old fashioned way gives an error and instructions to contact you.
> 
> ...


Don't know if it adds much but it worked for me just now with a card payment.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Hmm, still not happy.










And can't use applepay still. Very strange


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Hmm, still not happy.
> 
> And can't use applepay still. Very strange


Oh eek thanks for flagging Rob. To be honest I'm not sure! I use squarespace for all hosting and payment and normally they're rock solid but I'll flag it with them and see if they have any incidents. ��I may need to disable Apple Pay as an option as I know someone else had an issue last month using it. If I can work it out, will PM you


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

JollyBeanRoastery said:


> Oh eek thanks for flagging Rob. To be honest I'm not sure! I use squarespace for all hosting and payment and normally they're rock solid but I'll flag it with them and see if they have any incidents. ��I may need to disable Apple Pay as an option as I know someone else had an issue last month using it. If I can work it out, will PM you


I think today is your roast day for the Rwandan. If you can save me a kilo of whole beans we can work out how I can pay you! Contact me here or PM and I'll get some money to you somehow - maybe PayPal?


----------



## Method (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi guys

Super new to this forum (ie this is my first post) but I was after beans for the setup my wife and I just bought as a joing birthday present to each other and this thread was helpful.

1kg of Columbia Kaizen Naturel ordered. No idea what it tastes like, but yu guys seemed happy - so there we are!

Step 1 of my coffee journey begins









Methy


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Method said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Super new to this forum (ie this is my first post) but I was after beans for the setup my wife and I just bought as a joing birthday present to each other and this thread was helpful.
> 
> ...


Great place to start Methy! This bean has tonnes of flavour! Enjoy.....


----------

